

You Don't Really Want a Rock Star - mattcurry
http://pseudocoder.com/archives/you-dont-really-want-a-rock-star

======
nika
As I read that, I thought of all the developers I've worked with, and as a
composite character, I have worked with a rock star! I can name a developer
for every characteristic.

Even the guy who wore black leather pants _every_ _single_ _day_.... I don't
fault him for it, he looked good in them, but that's some commitment in the
summer.

Since HR and managerial types sometimes can be prone to confuse attitude for
competency, maybe they really are looking for a "rock star"?!

